# Not on the shelves yet but



## Mike Mills (Jul 19, 2015)

anticipating their arrival.....

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (Jul 19, 2015)

I prefer the real thing. When I want chips I prefer regular non-flavored kettle cooked. Mesquite barbecue kettle cooked is pretty badass though. I just can't get into all the complex ones like biscuit and gravy potato chips. I'm waiting to see how long it takes for them to try and market Pistachio Ice Cream & Squid Beak flavored chips.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Jul 19, 2015)

I'm pretty simple, I like the sea salt kettle fried ones. And all the Zapps brand ones. Tony


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 19, 2015)

Never seen this type of potato chip, but I'm sure I would like it! Chuck


----------



## Jerry B (Jul 19, 2015)

as an avid lover of biscuits & gravy am gonna have to try these at least once
highly doubt Herc will be willing to switch tho, his favorite snack is Nacho Cheese Doritos


----------



## Mike Mills (Jul 19, 2015)

I usually stay with the tried and true.... Ruffles or original Pringles.
I will have to try this new one just to see.
My wife buys the weird stuff that others mentioned (kettle, bbq, and others) but I am sure it is because she knows they will still be there when she wants some.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 20, 2015)

I'm a simple chip lover. I love the thick cut sea salt lays chips. However, I don't mind trying new flavors.


----------



## eaglea1 (Jul 20, 2015)

I'm waitin on Beer flavored bratwurst, and cheese, extra sharp.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## justallan (Jul 20, 2015)

Those look better than the cappuccino flavored ones, which I DID try.
If we could flash back to when I was about 14 years old and about half baked, I'd be willing to bet I would have ate the heck out of them.
Here's us sitting on this old couch in someones old barn
5 minutes later num, num, num.......
5 minutes later when we heard "something"
The guy that drank "The Water"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 24, 2015)

I just picked up a bag..I'll chew on em later tonight and report my findings.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 24, 2015)

How come they didn't put a rebel flag on there anywhere?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 24, 2015)

Ok...I tried em...not a fan. The aftertaste is weird. And the potatoe taste doesn't mesh well with the flavor....


----------



## Johnturner (Jul 24, 2015)

How about chicken lip flavor? Just Saying!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 25, 2015)

Chicken lip pie chips! Great idea!!


----------



## Kevin (Jul 25, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> The aftertaste is weird.



That's exactly why I don't like most of the flavors. Almost all of them start out well, but don't finish well.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike Mills (Aug 1, 2015)

After a month of anticipation...
The wife finally shopped somewhere other than Aldi's and picked up a bag.

The first few were OK but then they went downhill fast. To much pepper for me for gravy; I really usually like lots of pepper but that much. The main aftertaste to me was the pepper and sorta BBQ flavor.

Have to give them two thumbs down.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Blueglass (Aug 1, 2015)

I spent 2 years working for Frito- Lay and I can tell you that it is not only the chips that leave a bad taste in my mouth. How that company is not bankrupt is beyond me, waste and lack of communication are the thoughts that come to mind when I think of them. Sorry for the rant but wow it was bad!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jmurray (Aug 3, 2015)

I tried the Reuben sandwich flavor last week along with this one. Two thumbs down.

I'm sticking with plain or salt and vinegar

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 3, 2015)

There's almost always a bag of these in our house. These and Frito scoops.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 3, 2015)

Cape cod chips are delicious !!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Aug 3, 2015)

Kevin said:


> How come they didn't put a rebel flag on there anywhere?



Because they would never sell in northeast.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Brink (Aug 3, 2015)

I entered bizarrowoodbarter.

New England guy has southern biscuits and gravy chips.

Texas dude has cape cod chips.

Some other fella is having donuts and beer.

What's next?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Alan Sweet (Aug 3, 2015)

Actually, fried yuck and spam go well with one of those weird things they call beer from Sam Addams.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 3, 2015)

Brink said:


> I entered bizarrowoodbarter.
> 
> New England guy has southern biscuits and gravy chips.
> 
> ...





I read that in Rod Serling's voice with Twilight Zone theme in background. Classic.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Brink (Aug 3, 2015)

Alan Sweet said:


> Actually, fried yuck and spam go well with one of those weird things they call beer from Sam Addams.



Sam Addams, filtered through the finest, half rotted, back-bay poplar stump available.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Aug 3, 2015)

Utz Crab Chips are outstanding.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 4, 2015)

Never had 'em that sounds yummy though. If they have a good finish.


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 5, 2015)

Lays is coming out with a new flavor soon...looks promising.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ClintW (Aug 5, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Lays is coming out with a new flavor soon...looks promising.
> 
> View attachment 84767


I bet they're high in protein and cholesterol!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

